# my new baby leopard and baby redfoot(in my new enclosure)



## y4433264336 (Nov 19, 2011)

new setup enclosure for my babies```






here comes the high color redfoot......




















baby leopard... 






unboxing





soaking 





first poop....lol





drinking




















thanks for watching..... 
i need new names for two little guys... any advice?? im terrible at this...T,T.....


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice enclosure and torts! I like the background.


----------



## coreyc (Nov 19, 2011)

They look great  But you should have them in separate enclosures they both come from different places and have different need's I would not keep the two species together


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## turtlesailor (Nov 19, 2011)

they look so exquisite!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 19, 2011)

coreyc said:


> They look great  But you should have them in separate enclosures they both come from different places and have different need's I would not keep the two species together



Yes, I agree. Your enclosure looks wonderful, but these two tortoises are very different. They come from different environments. The redfoot is going to require high humdity while the leo will need a drier environment. Too much humidity will cause respiratory infections for the leo. Maybe you could build a second enclosure for the leo?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 19, 2011)

The leopard does not require a drier environment. The higher the humidity the better. Your enclosure looks great and I loved seeing them in their soaks. I do not house any of my tortoises together but cannot comment on any harms of doing so as I have never done it.


----------



## y4433264336 (Nov 19, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> The leopard does not require a drier environment. The higher the humidity the better. Your enclosure looks great and I loved seeing them in their soaks. I do not house any of my tortoises together but cannot comment on any harms of doing so as I have never done it.



yah`` i was told to giving high humidity for leopard so i decided to put him/her with reedfoot... leopard seems every happy all the time, active, and eating well........


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree that leos need humidity, so when I say a drier environment I mean drier than a redfoot, not completely dry. Everyone has different opinions on this - but I personally think in order to provide the kind of humidity the redfoot needs, it will be too much for the leo. I also believe keeping different species together can increase illness. Just my opinion ... your set up is beautiful though!


----------



## ascott (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful Tortoise and lovely enclosure...the enclosure appears to be able to be duplicated for the two to have their own enclosure....

I agree with Kimber in that they do have different needs and requirements and the exposure to one another with the fact that they are new is a huge risk to take....IMHO 

While Leo hatchlings do need humidity they do not need the same level of humidity as a RF does....and as they grow and age they absolutely will not be able to thrive in the same environments as they both will need two different environments......

I wish you the best and have fun with your little ones...


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with everyone else
It is potentially very dangerous to house two species together, especially when they are that different from one another.
Leopard tortoises are from Africa and Redfoots are from South America 
they really, really should be separated as soon as possible 

I just bought a Gpp leopard for myself and I have a sulcata hatchling, which are both from Africa and need pretty much identical care, and was told that I couldn't even house those together. 

I asked this same question in a thread i started, here is the link.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-What-tortoise-can-be-housed-with-my-Sulcata#axzz1eE2CiOs2
Maggie had a tortoise die from catching an illness from a different species that she had housed together

They both need very, very different things to be raised properly 
here are two caresheets 
One for your redfoot that many people on this forum use
http://www.turtletary.com/redfootcare.htm

And one for your leopard 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Leopard-Tortoise-Care-Sheet#axzz1eE54Tf6F

If you follow those caresheets for each of your different adorable baby torts you will have amazing looking tortoises  

Your babies are very, very beautiful. Gorgeous, where did you get them?
You should totally continue to post pictures


----------



## y4433264336 (Nov 20, 2011)

okay`` thank you guys for good advice..... ill make a new enclosure for redfoot asap....



BrinnANDGupta said:


> I agree with everyone else
> It is potentially very dangerous to house two species together, especially when they are that different from one another.
> Leopard tortoises are from Africa and Redfoots are from South America
> they really, really should be separated as soon as possible
> ...



thanks for the site... 
i got them form tortoisesupply...... ..


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful little guys you have there. Good luck w/them!


----------



## Tom (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice enclosures and gorgeous babies. Personally, for the first year, I would keep both species in very similar environments. Warm and humid. As they get older and bigger, I would relax on the moisture with the leopard, but NOT the redfoot. I would NOT ever keep them in the same enclosure. Also, if someone did for some reason decide to keep them in the same enclosure there will need to be a substantial quarantine period and some serious fecal analysis done first. Just know that if one or the other of them gets sick now that they have had contact, it will not be the fault of the sellers.


----------



## y4433264336 (Nov 20, 2011)

Tom said:


> Nice enclosures and gorgeous babies. Personally, for the first year, I would keep both species in very similar environments. Warm and humid. As they get older and bigger, I would relax on the moisture with the leopard, but NOT the redfoot. I would NOT ever keep them in the same enclosure. Also, if someone did for some reason decide to keep them in the same enclosure there will need to be a substantial quarantine period and some serious fecal analysis done first. Just know that if one or the other of them gets sick now that they have had contact, it will not be the fault of the sellers.



thank you Tom.... 
can i keep 2or3 leopard in the same enclosure?? 

* my redfoot are not eating today!!!!! i dont no why... i had offered him some mango and pineapple yesterday.... *


----------



## coreyc (Nov 20, 2011)

y4433264336 said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Nice enclosures and gorgeous babies. Personally, for the first year, I would keep both species in very similar environments. Warm and humid. As they get older and bigger, I would relax on the moisture with the leopard, but NOT the redfoot. I would NOT ever keep them in the same enclosure. Also, if someone did for some reason decide to keep them in the same enclosure there will need to be a substantial quarantine period and some serious fecal analysis done first. Just know that if one or the other of them gets sick now that they have had contact, it will not be the fault of the sellers.
> ...



Yea you can have two or three in the same table as long as it is big enough and you quarantine your new one s first how big is your table ? I have five in one table now


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 20, 2011)

y4433264336 said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Nice enclosures and gorgeous babies. Personally, for the first year, I would keep both species in very similar environments. Warm and humid. As they get older and bigger, I would relax on the moisture with the leopard, but NOT the redfoot. I would NOT ever keep them in the same enclosure. Also, if someone did for some reason decide to keep them in the same enclosure there will need to be a substantial quarantine period and some serious fecal analysis done first. Just know that if one or the other of them gets sick now that they have had contact, it will not be the fault of the sellers.
> ...



I hope you have a serious tortoise table and backyard   
I will have that many tortoises when I get older and get my own place in the country  
If you want more tortoises you should think about getting some Greek ones  They stay a lot smaller than redfoots and leopards and they hibernate during the winter. They aren't as pretty as redfoots or I leopards though (in my opinion)  
I think your redfoot will get better when you separate he/she from the leopard. It might be very stressful.. Could be something else entirely lol just a thought. 
Good luck!!!!


----------



## y4433264336 (Nov 20, 2011)

coreyc said:


> y4433264336 said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



my table is about 42x22x18......
i love leopard.... they looks so cute ....


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 20, 2011)

As everyone mentioned, definetly keep them separated since they have different needs... not to mention different diets, redfoots being able to eat fruits and mushrooms and the likes.. and not needing as much uvb as say a leopard which need more grassy / green diet. Also.. the leopard is gonna get somewhat big so.. be ready for that in the future... something like the size of a basketball is definetly within the realms. Otherwise... great looking torts. On a different note, both species redfoot or leopards do well in communities so.. if you want more than one... just make sure they are all the same  and also make sure there's enough room for them, they both will get fairly large.


----------

